# intro



## dr_funk (Jan 20, 2009)

They call me funk, and I don't currently keep any inverts, but I do keep fish/nature aquariums. I actually work at a local fish store. Along with fish, I've kept birds, snakes, turtles, frogs, etc... I don't have enough to time/funds to get into providing comfortable conditions for them to breed, but that's one thing that got me interested in mantids.

It seems that to keep your interest in this hobby, breeding is essential. I haven't purchased any equipment for keeping mantids yet. I want to do as much reading into all of it before I dive in.

Anyway, I'm sure this is the spot to find all the information i need to get me started. Thanks for having me,

a doctor named 'funk'


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Funk, what kind of doc are u? I have this pain I would like to talk about.... :mellow: , but other than that, u came to the right place, welcome to our forum from OHIO!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Funk, and welcome to the forum... glad to have you here.  Yes, you've found the spot to become acquainted with and prepared (if you choose) to keep mantids. I hope you'll learn lots and enjoy yourself as you do.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome. My motto for this hobby is, keep it simple.


----------



## shorty (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------

